# YONGER & BRESSON "BELCASTEL" 8358-08



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ouvre cette revue avec presque 10 jours de retard 😓 dans la mesure où j'ai eu plusieurs petits contretemps avant de prendre "réellement" possession de cette montre.

Achetée d'occasion sur un célèbre site Lituanien de vente en ligne, sur lequel j'avais pourtant déjà effectué plusieurs achats sans soucis, j'ai été pour la première confronté à leur service client… et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il n'est pas fameux 😡 (en gros, dès qu'il y a un soucis, ils laissent le vendeur et l'acheteur se dépêtrer entre eux, et ils n'interviennent plus).

Je passe les détails, mais il s'est écoulé une dizaine de jours avant qu'on n'arrive à une solution avec le vendeur.

Du coup, je fais aujourd'hui une rapide revue de cette *Yonger & Bresson BELCASTEL*, modèle à réserve de marche (mouvement MBP 10*30* dans cette version).




























La suite en images : YONGER & BRESSON "BELCASTEL" YBH 8358


----------

